

Pops for sexy ads - kasraeg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/13/pops-raises-1-5m-from-mangrove-to-sexify-mobile-notifications/

======
kasraeg
Its about time to distribute a radical new way of ads. We've had the same
version of the fossil like "in your face" campaigns for the past 80 years. No
matter how you try to tweak it, it will always end of being the same version
of a very ineffective form of brand recognition. There are very early stage
solutions to this problem with the start of social ads and and
recommendations. We need to make greater strides to precisely expose users to
the products that they need, at the same time removing the clutter. This
benefiting both the distributer and the receiver (from shooting themselves in
the face). :)

